# Event shoot; client wants full commercial rights, please advise...



## SMan23 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, I hate to be 'that guy' I always see on a few other forums that I frequent. You know, the guy who registers and immediately introduces himself with a question...
The thing is, those other forums I frequent don't have a commercial photo section and a google search led me here.
First off, I specialize in weddings and portraits. I'm well familiar with how to charge for those jobs.

However recently I was asked by a potential client to shoot an event that is going to be a grand opening for an art gallery (ironically "fine art" photography). Supposed to be some "elites" there and some 'high society' types in the mix, along with some City Guide website that's featuring this Art Gallery. Supposedly due to this, "Exposure for my business will be great!" I know how that goes so I gave them my standard rates for event coverage. 
But here's where things get dicey for me: *They want full commercial rights to all images for use in publication and website.*
I'm also going to have to hire an assistant to take the names of each person I photograph, and match them up with the file name for each photo. Painstaking process from what it sounds like.

Since I'm not familiar with images used for commercial use, I really don't know what to charge for a fair rate or what the market value is. I've read you want to get an estimate on the print run if used for publication, and it also depends on if they're using your images for any amount of profit.

Can anyone give me some suggestions? 
I greatly appreciate your time, and hopefully I can be of some assistance in the future.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2012)

Commercial photographers often use pricing software like fotoQuote, fotoBiz, and the fotoKeyword Harvester because pricing varies by region and many other use licensing terms and conditions.

There is a Use License generator at :: PLUS :: License Generator

You don't say if they want exclusive, or non-exclusive use.

If they want to pay for 'full commercial rights to all the images in publications and website', they may in fact be asking for way more usage rights than they need. Web site is pretty straight forward, but 'publications' covers a very broad array of potential uses and it would be to your advantage to make them be much more specific.

It is a fairly common practice for some businesses to hire photographers inexperienced at doing commerical work so the business can take advantage of the photographers inexperience to save a lot of money.


----------



## SMan23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Keith. I was aware of fotoQuote, but didn't want to drop $150 for one potential gig I may not even get.
I'll have to email them back and ask them if they want exclusive rights or not, I suppose I also need to know exactly what publication(s) the photos will be going in.

That's the thing with this kind of job, I need to strike a balance between getting what it's worth and not pricing it out of their budget. I'm sure they won't tell me their budget, because who does that. It would be unfortunate if they were to try to take advantage since they themselves are a photographic art gallery.
Thanks again.


----------

